# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Trạng Lợn xem bói

## maketxinh

Chung Nhi đến kinh, mở một ngôi hàng xem bói. Thế nào lại gặp hai ông  bạn đồng hành khi trước vào nhờ xem một quẻ. Ba người gặp nhau vui mừng  khôn xiết. Hai người bạn kia liền bảo Chung Nhi gieo cho một quẻ xem  phận rồng mây phen này thế nào. Chung Nhi khấn khứa, xem quẻ rồi đoán: 

- Trong quẻ này Thánh dạy: “Quần long vô chủ” tất kỳ thi năm nay hoãn. 

Thì ra mấy hôm trước, có hai vị quan đến xem bói nói chuyện riêng với  nhau để lộ ra. Chung Nhi nghe lỏm được nên mới dám đoán già như thế. Hai  người bạn, tuy biết tài Chung Nhi nhưng trong lòng thì chưa tin lắm,  còn những người xem bói khác thì hoàn toàn bảo lão thầy bói nói láo. Khi  sắp đến kỳ thi, quả nhiên có giấy niêm yết báo hoãn. Ai nấy giật mình,  cho Chung Nhi là bậc tiên tri. Từ đó tiếng đồn gần xa, khắp kinh kỳ rủ  nhau đến xem bói đông nghìn nghịt... 

Một hôm, quan Thượng thư bộ Binh lạc mất con thiên lý mã. Quan tiếc lắm,  vì là con ngựa rất quý. Nghe đồn có thầy bói giỏi, quan sai cho gọi  Chung Nhi vào dinh. Nằm trong dinh quan Thượng, được cung phụng đầy đủ  mọi thứ, nhưng Chung Nhi lo lắm, ăn không ngon, ngủ không yên giấc, trằn  trọc suốt đêm, bụng luôn nghĩ đến chuyện mất ngựa. Bất giác Chung Nhi  nhớ đến mấy câu trong “Tam tự kinh” học hồi còn nhỏ, liền ngâm to lên  cho khuây khỏa: “Mã ngưu dương, thử lục súc, nhân sở tự...”. 

Chẳng dè tên lính hầu trong dinh đúng là tên trộm ngựa. Khi mới nghe tin  quan Thượng mời Chung Nhi vào, hắn đã lo, nên ngày đêm lai vãng gần đó  để nghe ngóng. Đêm hôm ấy, hắn chui xuống gầm giường Chung Nhi nằm, xem  động tĩnh ra sao, đương hồi hộp đợi chờ, bỗng nghe thấy Chung Nhi đọc  vanh vách nào là “mã” với “tự”. “Mã” là ngựa, còn “tự” thì đúng là tên  hắn. Hắn sợ quá, cho là Chung Nhi đã hô đích danh mình rồi, bèn lóp ngóp  bò ra khỏi gầm giường, vừa vái vừa kêu, xin khai hết sự thật, nhưng xin  Chung Nhi đừng nói rõ tên với quan Thượng. Chung Nhi được thể, thét  bảo: 

- Ừ, mày lấy trộm ngựa ngày nào, giờ nào, bây giờ giấu ngựa ở đâu? Muốn  sống khai ra ngay, không tao hô lên tất cả đến đây thì khó mà cứu vãn  đó! 

Tên ăn trộm khai hết đầu đuôi. Hôm sau, Chung Nhi vào hầu quan Thượng,  giả cách khấn khứa gieo quẻ, rồi cứ lời tên kẻ trộm khai mà nói ra vanh  vách. Quan cho người đến tận nơi, quả thấy ngựa quý, mừng lắm, thưởng  cho Chung Nhi rất nhiều vàng bạc. Từ đó, tiếng tăm Chung Nhi càng lừng  lẫy, ai ai cũng gọi chàng là Trạng.. bói!!!

----------

